# So Arizona don't sleep?



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This is a friendly little call out to El Rafa....
Build off between Mr. AZ and me the LIL cheerleader....
Starts May 1st and goes til July 1st....
Goin with the 50 Chevy pickup... Unstarted...
Build it any way you want just have fun with it...
I'm far from the best on here but love a challenge....
So with that said, post pic of said kit and the fun will start Tuesday May 1st....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This outta be fun to watch,I love that truck.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

See! I told you! They STILL sleeping! Damn! Siesta time ALL DAY IN AZ!! :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Where u at Rafa


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

You can have some fun with that truck trust me!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Scur-rape-init said:


> See! I told you! They STILL sleeping! Damn! Siesta time ALL DAY IN AZ!! :roflmao:


Lmao....we in AZ got bigger and better things to do than build models, but trust me gee rafa aint sleepin on this fool...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Scur-rape-init said:


> See! I told you! They STILL sleeping! Damn! Siesta time ALL DAY IN AZ!! :roflmao:


Im down gotta represent AZ all day everyday


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> Lmao....we in AZ got bigger and better things to do than build models, but trust me gee rafa aint sleepin on this fool...


Lol....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninja status having din din wit the fam I'll post when I get home


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> Lmao....we in AZ got bigger and better things to do than build models, but trust me gee rafa aint sleepin on this fool...











Reppin the state of AZ


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ah man, this should be fun


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Lmao, you see how I get down homelz.. I'll let rafa take care of you guys!


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Im hoping to see a cardinals/suns/d-backs vehicle all in 1 or just a UofA  lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> Lmao, you see how I get down homelz.. I'll let rafa take care of you guys!


I know what's up


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

We gonna call it flamed up...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good shit to follow


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

ElRafa said:


> We gonna call it flamed up...


Wow !! Even the name is hard. Now dats .gangsta ! Havent even seen it but cant


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> Lmao....we in AZ got bigger and better things to do than build models, but trust me gee rafa aint sleepin on this fool...





MARINATE said:


> Lmao, you see how I get down homelz.. I'll let rafa take care of you guys!





ElRafa said:


> We gonna call it flamed up...


:uh: :twak: Im just hearing a lot of talking! :roflmao: You boys gotta wake up from your naps to DO something :wow: 

and flamed up sounds like a gay strip club name. hno: :roflmao: j/p 

Now in the words of Jeff Bohin "Do Werk SON!!"


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :uh: :twak: Im just hearing a lot of talking! :roflmao: You boys gotta wake up from your naps to DO something :wow:
> 
> and flamed up sounds like a gay strip club name. hno: :roflmao: j/p
> 
> Now in the words of Jeff Bohin "Do Werk SON!!"


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

All kidding aside this should be good...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr init got jokes its all good g-funk I don't get all upset at talk. Gay strip club huh sounds like u know a bit too much bout that one...jk pics comin in a second


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^ haha I thought the same thing rafa


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

No shit huh pancho lol Besides whats rush it don't start til the 1st
fresh new kit


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

ElRafa said:


> Mr init got jokes its all good g-funk I don't get all upset at talk. Gay strip club huh sounds like u know a bit too much bout that one...jk pics comin in a second


:banghead::rant::nono::twak: Damn it, I walked right into that one! :roflmao: Yeah, I had jokes, but damn that one back fired on me, so now Ima be a sideline cheerleader too! LOLOL Good luck to both!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ElRafa said:


> Mr init got jokes its all good g-funk I don't get all upset at talk. Gay strip club huh sounds like u know a bit too much bout that one...jk pics comin in a second


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Two days left.... You ready bro?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

So Rafa and I changed it up... Doin the caddy kit


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

It's on like donkey kong..... Gonna start on mine here in a bit...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Starting on mine and got parts I needed gold....


----------



## Doc. (Apr 8, 2012)

mannnnn...!! i think theres a little more challenge on da trokita than the caddy...... you should just keep YOUR challenge UP....!!!!!!! you said one thing first... sound like you wanna change things to your favor or something......:nono:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Negative we both agreed to the change I'm down to build both in the time frame ain't no thang


----------



## Doc. (Apr 8, 2012)

datz koo...!!! just thought shit wasnt rite at da moment...!! i thought he was doing this------>:buttkick:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Doc. said:


> mannnnn...!! i think theres a little more challenge on da trokita than the caddy...... you should just keep YOUR challenge UP....!!!!!!! you said one thing first... sound like you wanna change things to your favor or something......:nono:


No sir....nothing is ever done for my advantage....


ElRafa said:


> Negative we both agreed to the change I'm down to build both in the time frame ain't no thang


that's right..... WTH?? Just one fool lmao!


Doc. said:


> datz koo...!!! just thought shit wasnt rite at da moment...!! i thought he was doing this------>:buttkick:


I don't get down like that homie...


----------



## Doc. (Apr 8, 2012)

its all gud.......!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lil bodywork shaved hood and trunk molding also shaved caddy emblem hole on trunk where you at Goldmember lol and what's wrong with 2 I 
can multi task lol jk


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> Starting on mine and got parts I needed gold....


What did you use to make those parts gold.???


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

He used Tamiya clear orange. I might have to pick some up next time I go to the Model Cave in Ypsilanti.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm still here homie....lmao @ that gold member comment....I used tamiya clear orange for the gold....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh OK I got that stuff......I got the yellow and orange stuff.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> Starting on mine and got parts I needed gold....




What did you do to get the gold look?


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Nvm I skipped a page so i didnt see that some one already asked ans answerd


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the car in paint... One shot Purplicious...
Not sunny, so when the sun comes out again I'll get a better pic...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude, caddy's lookin kool man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

like the caddy and the gold/purple looks good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Get down James Brown!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CHR1S619 said:


> Get down James Brown!!!


Lmao... What's crackin cuzin


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Progress is lookin' good!! I need to get a couple more of these kits.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> I'm still here homie....lmao @ that gold member comment....I used tamiya clear orange for the gold....


brush or spray?! when i did the "gold" look i tried so hard to mix the yellow and orange to get the right gold look.....but that looks nice right there!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys... Joe, it's tamiya clear orange spray


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Caddy is lookin' good .......... Love the gold grill too !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks T


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Rafa is too damn quiet... Somehow I got a feeling that he's. Gonna bust out and shut my ass up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

First coat of clear...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lol me do something like that??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea.... I'm sure... But it's ok...
Got the body foiled and starting to get it together...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Yea.... I'm sure... But it's ok...
> Got the body foiled and starting to get it together...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice looking Caddy,the gold sets it off!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a little more done...
Outside shot included also...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that gold really pops man.. looking good!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice shit......


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^ oh damn where u been


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Rafa, it's time to wake up... What you doin over there? Knitting sweaters?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ElRafa said:


> ^^ oh damn where u been


I've been sleeping.... hahaha.... got a good Kandy collection going thou... might just have to dust off the model kits and have some fun...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You know that gold and perp looks real good together.
:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man.....
See even Chucky admits AZ sleepin...lol


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> Got a little more done...
> Outside shot included also...


Badass model man and the purple and gold is sick. First lowrider I ever saw , not in a magazine, was a purple and gold 64 vert so that color combination is one of my favorites.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm cookin carne asada n drinkin that's how we do it in AZ


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ElRafa said:


> I'm cookin carne asada n drinkin that's how we do it in AZ


That's how I got sleepy.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ElRafa said:


> I'm cookin carne asada n drinkin that's how we do it in AZ


Quit bullshittin and send a plate my way....


:RO~Chucky: said:


> That's how I got sleepy.....


:roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Badass model man and the purple and gold is sick. First lowrider I ever saw , not in a magazine, was a purple and gold 64 vert so that color combination is one of my favorites.


Almost didn't see this... Thanks homie...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sooooo...... Where ya at Rafa? 
Got this finished tonite... I'll get outside shots tomorrow if it's not raining.... Guess I can start another build...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, nice as hell !! I wanna see those outside shots!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm here broham been working early shifts prolly pull it out tomorrow (no ****) and finish up to get it ready to paint


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool... Handle it homie..


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Down with the quickness prez! Cadi looks real good!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats lookin good man.:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.... All kiddin aside.....Rafa, I know you got some work goin on the Lac... Come on bro... Post up and put my shit to shame...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

.......... let's see Rafas caddy.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Fuckin chucky always instigating lol honestly I'm still on the body work hopefully hopefully I should be in a base by then work has been kicking my ass but we got Turbo aka darkside playing speed racer putting me to shame with his wonder twin power.. lol ima try n work on the engine at least today..no excuses though I'll be done very soon ;-)


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ElRafa said:


> Fuckin chucky always instigating lol honestly I'm still on the body work hopefully hopefully I should be in a base by then work has been kicking my ass but we got Turbo aka darkside playing speed racer putting me to shame with his wonder twin power.. lol ima try n work on the engine at least today..no excuses though I'll be done very soon ;-)


Hey I just wanted to see your caddy....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Hey I just wanted to see your caddy....


Quit bein an instigator lmao jus fuckin with ya


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Rafas bout to wake the %#$* up....... Here comes the pain!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Rafas bout to wake the %#$* up....... Here comes the pain!


Well it's about fuckin time lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Well it's about fuckin time lol


........... I'm talking out of my ass, I haven't even talked to Rafa....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TTT.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ........... I'm talking out of my ass, I haven't even talked to Rafa....


:roflmao::roflmao::buttkick:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TTTT


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

So......where ya at rafa? Prez has built, what, two more cars by now? Lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> So......where ya at rafa? Prez has built, what, two more cars by now? Lol


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Cheerleaders..cheerleaders ....gotta love em don't worry bout me g I got updates for you this weekend guaranteed I got u chucky lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ElRafa said:


> Cheerleaders..cheerleaders ....gotta love em don't worry bout me g I got updates for you this weekend guaranteed I got u chucky lol


Take ur time, I just read when its due u have like a month hahaha....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Right lol still these guys think we are all "ZZZZZZZZZ" gotta make good n show them we ain't sleepin


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ElRafa said:


> Right lol still these guys think we are all "ZZZZZZZZZ" gotta make good n show them we ain't sleepin


Well atleast your cool enough to get called out...  make az proud nikka!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Done deal Chucky you know me  and your cool its just you scare people lol
with that being said here are some pics so the cheerleaders stay entertained 
before








after just a base patterns ain't done yet








engine








Also I got a little somethig special for the peeps just to show you fellas we ain't sleepin but I'll leave that for the weekend lol that's if my unborn daughter lets me and doesn't decide to be born lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Early congrats on the newest addition Rafa!! With that baby about to be here you wont be doin as much sleeping, but you know you had to wake up, just so you could post these!! :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on the newest "build" when she gets here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking good Rafa.... pattern that shit homie...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Early congrats on the newest addition Rafa!! With that baby about to be here you wont be doin as much sleeping, but you know you had to wake up, just so you could post these!! :roflmao:


Ahh Mr init back again I see "strip club" must have closed early I see


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

ElRafa said:


> Ahh Mr init back again I see "strip club" must have closed early I see


 Yup, I frequent the club, but that's just cause Im awake!! :roflmao: Post some pics and stop lyin about secret projects and shit! LOL


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Please reference earlier comments and thank you for admitting it finally...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright, I guess I will shut up and go sit on the bench, cause I aint been building SHIT lately. I fell asleep a few months ago! LOL


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

Were did you get that? Badass, Its even a Astro roof!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Yup, I frequent the club, but that's just cause Im awake!! :roflmao: Post some pics and stop lyin about secret projects and shit! LOL


SMH..... Think before you speak lmao!



ElRafa said:


> Please reference earlier comments and thank you for admitting it finally...


Mas PUTO!!



FBRlow said:


> Were did you get that? Badass, Its even a Astro roof!!!!


I sold it to him for some rock....


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

dam rocks lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Side by side comparison gee looks like ur the one smokin rocks "flaco" lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> Congrats on the newest "build" when she gets here!! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:x2!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ElRafa said:


> Side by side comparison gee looks like ur the one smokin rocks "flaco" lol


Reading not your friend today? I think I did say I was smokin rocks if I sold you that lac for some rock.... Dee Dee Dee


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Your smokin the rocks wonderbread not selling is what I'm sayin foolio


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ElRafa said:


> Your smokin the rocks wonderbread not selling is what I'm sayin foolio


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Someone needs some^^^
Anyway


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice color!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Engine


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TTT....... i need some updates.......... is this thing over yet?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think he is sleepin again... Lmao... Oh well, it was fun though....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

you crazy ass albino messican lol hell na it aint over and yea you caught me I was snoozin it will be done my ninjas :nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ElRafa said:


> you crazy ass albino messican lol hell na it aint over and yea you caught me I was snoozin it will be done my ninjas :nicoderm:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lmfao!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ElRafa said:


> you crazy ass albino messican lol hell na it aint over and yea you caught me I was snoozin it will be done my ninjas :nicoderm:





darkside customs said:


>


:loco: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Did we lose?......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Did we lose?......


I'm afraid so..... 
Whitebread-1
SleepinBeauty-0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Well I'll give you that you got me on this. Let's make it another month with a new kit I'll complete the caddy along with another kit and we post up both at the end of the month. Wat u say?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ElRafa said:


> Well I'll give you that you got me on this. Let's make it another month with a new kit I'll complete the caddy along with another kit and we post up both at the end of the month. Wat u say?


Any kit we want? Game on! Lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Any kit bro lets do this then


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Aight.. I'll dig through and find something.... Glad you didn't give up on this...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

We post progress here also...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Just had a lot on my plate but I got it cleared up it on now g-funk and yea progress pics here start whenever


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Imma go to sleep..... wake me up when its over....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lt me snap a flicka of my kit... Where you at Lil *****? Get to posting....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's my kit.... Unopened..... Its on fool!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lol ..... bring it buddy you should be done wit that kit by Monday o que?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

No... Not this time...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh chit well I cant wait to see what you come up with will post a pic of my other kit in a while uffin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I see you changed your kit too ....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ElRafa said:


> Oh chit well I cant wait to see what you come up with will post a pic of my other kit in a while uffin:


Yea... Same here homie.... It's Real cool to be in a buildoff against you fool...


ElRafa said:


> I see you changed your kit too ....


I did.... Wasn't wantin to mess with the Ghia yet....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ElRafa said:


> Oh chit well I cant wait to see what you come up with will post a pic of my other kit in a while uffin:


Does in a while translate to "by Christmas"? Lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm on a siesta cabron ....zzz.. lol fucker I'll post when I get home on da real.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ElRafa said:


> I'm on a siesta cabron ....zzz.. lol fucker I'll post when I get home on da real.


I wish, it's sure hot enough..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here you go







lets see where this goes


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ElRafa said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably on the back burner lmao!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I needed a break from the Cutty so I did some shaving....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

And front and rear roll pans...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tried my hand at frenching antennas.... I think they look alright....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Tried my hand at frenching antennas.... I think they look alright....


There you go,great start!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Here's my kit.... Unopened..... Its on fool!





ElRafa said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...





darkside customs said:


> I needed a break from the Cutty so I did some shaving....





darkside customs said:


> And front and rear roll pans...





darkside customs said:


> Tried my hand at frenching antennas.... I think they look alright....


:drama::drama: :rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Tried my hand at frenching antennas.... I think they look alright....


nice!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Tried my hand at frenching antennas.... I think they look alright....


gseeds did a how to on frenching antenneas...hit em up....you got a good start but they need to recess into the body


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Pretty good start..James ..
What color should I go I'm wondering ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder if you will get color on it at all? But nice so far


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You wonder cause your wonderbread that is all... lol


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work on the merc so far, I'm digging that cutty in the background too:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks homie! Appreciate that...
Lol @ Rafa...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Getting the motor done...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice engine toasty..
Shitty pic :-(


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Got lazy did a few ghost patterns only cant really see em decided to finish it off paint wise with the kit decals gonna focus more on the 63's paint here's a few pics


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks good homie


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah, paint looks great Rafa


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What kind of paint do u guys use?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks homies I use xotic candies and bases I also use duplicolor rattle can


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ElRafa said:


> Got lazy did a few ghost patterns only cant really see em decided to finish it off paint wise with the kit decals gonna focus more on the 63's paint here's a few pics


Badass


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Badass


Agreed! Nice work There Cesar Chavez....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks chucky you too Cesar salad...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TTT for the most anticipated model buildoff in AZ history..... Now back to sleep I go....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Poof outta nowhere this bitch got finished.......took long enough didn't it
























































Mean mug


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats badass homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That looks badass,I like them xotics candies too


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn that caddy is pimp.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

now thats one clean caddi homie great finish!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sick finish rafa!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ElRafa said:


> Poof outta nowhere this bitch got finished.......took long enough didn't it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Rafa you bastard! Damn that is clean as fuck! Man you finally finishes it... What like three months later? Slow ass! Nice though...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks clean homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks fellas yeah it took some time but its done


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

ElRafa said:


> Poof outta nowhere this bitch got finished.......took long enough didn't it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RAFA!! That bish is sexy!! :wow:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Rafa how did you paint the decals


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

All I did was lay them down makes sure no water was left on the body and sprayed over them


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

alright thanks homie


----------

